# My love letter to oneitis



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

*I've never loved a girl before in my entire life until I met her.* Everything about her is perfect , I can't stop thinking about her. All I do in class is stare at her and I've even subconsciously wrote on random homework assignments and tests about her and how much I love her. She is the literal embodiment of an angel and I cannot see myself with any other girl besides her. She is my ideal girl.

I spent like 4 hours writing this and plan on giving it to her soon through a friend that will keep me anonymous.








What should I change about the letter? How do you think she will react? I can't wait 🥰 🥰🥰
@toolateforme @LordNorwood


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 23, 2019)

didnt read. Gay af


----------



## Drugs (Nov 23, 2019)

This is just pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 23, 2019)

Dont do with this gay cringy shit
Just go up to her and speak to her like a normal person
If its obvious that shes not interested then move on and looksmax


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 23, 2019)

Your T level is lower than a newborn girl


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Dont do with this gay cringy shit
> Just go up to her and speak to her like a normal person
> If its obvious that shes not interested then move on and looksmax


its not bro I love her so much I can't get her off my mind everything about her is 10/10

She has me under a spell, I can't think about anything besides her since the day I met her


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 23, 2019)

Oneitis:


Spoiler



din red


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 23, 2019)

Every strand of hair and drop of blood in you conveys love and compassion


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> its not bro I love her so much I can't get her off my mind everything about her is 10/10
> 
> She has me under a spell, I can't think about anything besides her since the day I met her


If you love her so much then Confess your feelings to her in a normal manner, not this gay way
Youre just gonna feel more shit
Just confess your feelings to her
If she likes you then great
If she doesnt like you move on and looksmax


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 23, 2019)

*WTF! YOU BOUGHT HER A GIFT CARD TOO? 



*


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruh you'll grow up and look back to this shit and cringe hard. I don't blame you you're just a 17 year old kid.


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 23, 2019)

wait, this is actually ded srs?
 wait, this is actually ded srs?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> *WTF! YOU BOUGHT HER A GIFT CARD TOO?
> View attachment 171736
> *


I got a 20 dollar one from Starbucks 

all girls like Starbucks so thats why I got It from there


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I got a 20 dollar one from Starbucks
> 
> all girls like Starbucks so thats why I got It from there


*Big baller moves*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> wait, this is actually ded srs?
> wait, this is actually ded srs?


why are u laughing at my post man I had to do like 8 revisions on the essay and I spent so much time on it

I like this girl A LOT

I've never liked a girl before until I met her, she's my soulmate


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 23, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Oneitis:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You should make a voice recording instead


----------



## Drugs (Nov 23, 2019)

Seriously. Please don't send her this. Real life isn't a romantic fairy tale. Women are actually turned off by things like this as it just comes across as obsessive and creepy.


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok ded srs just profess as fast as possible and be done with it. If you keep postponing aspie behaviour will be guaranteed.


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> why are u laughing at my post man I had to do like 8 revisions on the essay and I spent so much time on it
> 
> I like this girl A LOT
> 
> I've never liked a girl before until I met her, she's my soulmate


u handwrite mog me to oblivion


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 23, 2019)

*Making anonymous love letters is extremely low t, soyboy behaviour. you arent manly enough to faith the possibility of rejection by asking her out irl. instead you write out a letter which, if given, will likely creep her out. if you are mm tier, when she finds out who you are, she may date you but, given you are on here, you are likely not a male model so she will likely reject you. just ask her out instead. disclaimer: im a khhv basement dweller who has never asked a grill out. *


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> Ok ded srs just profess as fast as possible and be done with it. If you keep postponing aspie behaviour will be guaranteed.


its not aspie I've never done this before

its only because I like her so much man put urself in my own shoes I'm still young


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> its not aspie I've never done this before
> 
> its only because I like her so much man put urself in my own shoes I'm still young


tbh tbh


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruh i am doing you a favor by telling u this don't send her this shit. Just don't. The embarassment and the trauma you're gonna get when she rejects u after u do this shit will eat u up.burn that shit and forget about it and talk to her like a normal human being.


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 23, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Bruh i am doing you a favor by telling u this don't send her this shit. Just don't. The embarassment and the trauma you're gonna get when she rejects u after u do this shit will eat u up.burn that shit and forget about it and talk to her like a normal human being.


He can use this as ragefuel to lowinhibmaxxx


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *Making anonymous love letters is extremely low t, soyboy behaviour. you arent manly enough to faith the possibility of rejection by asking her out irl. instead you write out a letter which, if given, will likely creep her out. if you are mm tier, when she finds out who you are, she may date you but, given you are on here, you are likely not a male model so she will likely reject you. just ask her out instead. disclaimer: im a khhv basement dweller who has never asked a grill out. *





6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Bruh i am doing you a favor by telling u this don't send her this shit. Just don't. The embarassment and the trauma you're gonna get when she rejects u after u do this shit will eat u up.burn that shit and forget about it and talk to her like a normal human being.


what do you guys think she will do after she reads the letter?


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 23, 2019)

"I,who wrote this,love you beyond infinice."


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 23, 2019)

You'll get crushed bro, but that's part of life, do it anyway


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 23, 2019)

She will laugh her ass off and reject u in a humiliating fashion.


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what do you guys think she will do after she reads the letter?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> You'll get crushed bro, but that's part of life, do it anyway





6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> She will laugh her ass off and reject u in a humiliating fashion.


no no no

why no please no 

how do you know she will do that? 😓


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> no no no
> 
> why no please no
> 
> how do you know she will do that? 😓


She most likely will given the fact she doesn't know u /very low t behaviour and soy boy attitude/you're not 6psl plus to get away with that shit. Hey i told u what's gonna happen but maybe it would be a lesson.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> no no no
> 
> why no please no
> 
> how do you know she will do that? 😓



Girls don't really like to receive these type of things unless it's from someone they like, if she isn't receiving it from the guy that she likes (and she knows it's from him) she'll just assume that it's from someone who is either ugly or too high-inhib because he's ugly, those are her only assumptions, in her mind the gl guy would just approach her


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Hey i told u what's gonna happen but maybe it would be a lesson.



This, do it anyway OP, at least you'll learn a lesson that we all learned in your age, it's better to learn now than later


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> She most likely will given the fact she doesn't know u /very low t behaviour and soy boy attitude/you're not 6psl plus to get away with that shit. Hey i told u what's gonna happen but maybe it would be a lesson.


what can I do to make her like me? do you think I can at least get in the friend zone with this letter (assuming she somehow finds out I wrote it)?

maybe I can just stay her secret admirer and send these gift cards and letters here and there throughout the year without asking her out because writing about her makes me feel really good too @Deliciadecu @6'4 looksmaxxxer


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 23, 2019)

No offence but sounds cucked. I’m not willing to spend a single penny on a girl because of risk of being betabuxed.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 23, 2019)

bro she'll take pics of it and show it to her friends and beta orbiters


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruh why the fuck would u want to be in the friendzone ? This is so pathetic. Just tell her this"hey i think you're kinda cute would u like to go out with me sometime ? "if she says yes cool if she says no fuck her forget about her. 


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what can I do to make her like me? do you think I can at least get in the friend zone with this letter?
> 
> maybe I can just stay her secret admirer and send these gift cards and letters here and there throughout the year without asking her out because writing about her makes me feel really good too @Deliciadecu @6'4 looksmaxxxer


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 23, 2019)

Kill yourself


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 23, 2019)

ur crazy tbh


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Kill yourself


Aren’t you supposed to be against encouraging others to suicide?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Bruh why the fuck would u want to be in the friendzone ? This is so pathetic. Just tell her this"hey i think you're kinda cute would u like to go out with me sometime ? "if she says yes cool if she says no fuck her forget about her.


im a khhv no girls ever liked me and I know likely chance she would find me ugly if I asked her out irl

I would happily be a friend zone because just being around her makes me feel really good for some reason idk I like her a lot

also the thought of her disliking me so much that she wouldn't even let me be in the friend zone would hurt me a lot inside man


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> im a khhv no girls ever liked me and I know likely chance she would find me ugly if I asked her out irl
> 
> I would happily be a friend zone because just being around her makes me feel really good for some reason idk I like her a lot
> 
> also the thought of her disliking me so much that she wouldn't even let me be in the friend zone would hurt me a lot inside man


Bro go to a doctor and get your testosterone levels checked. At this point you're an embarrassment to yourself, your family and everybody that associates with you. DISPOSE of this letter


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> im a khhv no girls ever liked me and I know likely chance she would find me ugly if I asked her out irl
> 
> I would happily be a friend zone because just being around her makes me feel really good for some reason idk I like her a lot
> 
> also the thought of her disliking me so much that she wouldn't even let me be in the friend zone would hurt me a lot inside man


Bruh that's so cucked tbh grow a pair tell her what i told u and don't give a fuck about rejection u were rejected a lot before. Let's say 1% it might work, go for it. Man the fuck up mate.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Bruh that's so cucked tbh grow a pair tell her what i told u and don't give a fuck about rejection u were rejected a lot before. Let's say 1% it might work, go for it. Man the fuck up mate.


she's in half of my classes and I am friends with half of her friends

if I asked her out irl directly they would all find out and I would become a laughing stock bro

this is safer way, cause my name isn't on the letter


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 23, 2019)

Great job of posting on this forum bro. You'll suicide after rejection. I have feelings. Watch out


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> she's in half of my classes and I am friends with half of her friends
> 
> if I asked her out irl directly they would all find out and I would become a laughing stock bro
> 
> this is safer way, cause my name isn't on the letter


No man no one makes fun of someone for asking an other person out. Worst case scenario she says no. Brush it off and move on.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Great job of posting on this forum bro. You'll suicide after rejection. I have feelings. Watch out


self harm is wrong

if she confronts me about the letter and just try to get into the friendzone

if she says no to that too then ill just get a schedule change at semester out of the classes I have with her and ill eventually forget about this and move on


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 23, 2019)

this is a troll guys, alright OP we get the joke bro, now it's old and ruined


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 23, 2019)

If you use social media then just confess your feelings to her there via private message.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 23, 2019)

Do you have her on social media?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> this is a troll guys, alright OP we get the joke bro, now it's old and ruined


I've taken photos of her in class and gotten her friend to ask where her locker number is thats how obsessed I am with her

if you or anyone else doesn't believe me I can post the pics in PMs, not here obviously cause thats doxxing her


BrettyBoy said:


> If you use social media then just confess your feelings to her there via private message.


I don't want to get rejected there too, not getting followed back, getting a follow request denied, or a block are all rejections


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> self harm is wrong
> 
> if she confronts me about the letter and just try to get into the friendzone
> 
> if she says no to that too then ill just get a schedule change at semester out of the classes I have with her and ill eventually forget about this and move on


Then try it. But letter will reduce your chance by 100percent. When you talk like normal human being you got slight chance. Maybe high chance since you dont know how she thinks of you.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Do you have her on social media?


im not following her and I'm not going to

im not attractive enough to be in the dating scene at the moment thats why I'm writing this letter to get her off my mind


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> im not following her and I'm not going to
> 
> im not attractive enough to be in the dating scene at the moment thats why I'm writing this letter to get her off my mind


I've seen your pics before I think and you look fine 
Just message her, you don't have to follow someone on Instagram to message them.
She'll either like you or she won't like you, that's what you're trying to find out
Just get it over with ASAP the normal way 
If she rejects you then use it as motivation to looksmax


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> im not following her and I'm not going to
> 
> im not attractive enough to be in the dating scene at the moment thats why I'm writing this letter to get her off my mind


what's your age? I swear if you're like above 15, it's completely over for you mentally speaking.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I've taken photos of her in class and gotten her friend to ask where her locker number is thats how obsessed I am with her
> 
> if you or anyone else doesn't believe me I can post the pics in PMs, not here obviously cause thats doxxing her
> 
> I don't want to get rejected there too, not getting followed back, getting a follow request denied, or a block are all rejections


If you actually tried to follow her and she did that then.....


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> If you actually tried to follow her and she did that then.....


I haven't tried to follow her yet and I don't plan on doing it either


Traxanas said:


> what's your age? I swear if you're like above 15, it's completely over for you mentally speaking.


I turn 18 in 3 months


Zygos4Life said:


> I've seen your pics before I think and you look fine
> Just message her, you don't have to follow someone on Instagram to message them.
> She'll either like you or she won't like you, that's what you're trying to find out
> Just get it over with ASAP the normal way
> If she rejects you then use it as motivation to looksmax


I already have a double jaw surgery consultation in 1 month


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 23, 2019)

being romantic is a joke,unless you are prettyboy/chad. You just make yourself a clown in front of her


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I already have a double jaw surgery consultation in 1 month


Okay this is great.
Ask her out within this month and see how she feels.
If she rejects you, then wait until you've done your double jaw surgery and improved your looks and then see if she likes you back or not.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 23, 2019)

MSE . + STROMA


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 23, 2019)

Ask her to suck your cock to assert dominance


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Okay this is great.
> Ask her out within this month and see how she feels.
> If she rejects you, then wait until you've done your double jaw surgery and improved your looks and then see if she likes you back or not.


😍 😍 🥰 🥰

I can keep writing her letters in the meantime

and since my jaw is literally 60% of my facial flaws IF NOT MORE then she might like me after

then I can date her 🥰


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 23, 2019)

nothing good will come out of this. this would actually break you since she will 100% reject or even mock the creator of the letter in public. But it seems that you made up your mind a long time ago


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2019)

only works if youre model tier but you aren't. Just walk up to her monday and ask her out


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> 😍 😍 🥰 🥰
> 
> I can keep writing her letters in the meantime
> 
> ...


Bro what did I tell you? Don't write gay ass letters.
I'm trying to save you from humiliation incase she doesn't like you back
Just speak to her the normal way bro
There's no positives and a lot of negatives to writing these stupid letters


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Julian said:


> only works if youre model tier but you aren't. Just walk up to her monday and ask her out


ill ask her out after my jaw surgery appointment and actual surgery

in the mean time I'm gonna send her love letters and everything 🥰


Zygos4Life said:


> Bro what did I tell you? Don't write gay ass letters.
> I'm trying to save you from humiliation incase she doesn't like you back
> Just speak to her the normal way bro
> There's no positives and a lot of negatives to writing these stupid letters


ye but If I start talking to her and she sees my recessed as fuck lower jaw and 0/10 lower third and then all of a sudden I get a slayer jaw she will be like wtf happened bc she will notice me

versus never showing my side profile to her in class by tucking my jaw down or laying back in my seat and never talking to her besides letters so she doesn't pay attention to me then asking her out irl after surgery

what do you think?


----------



## reptiles (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> *I've never loved a girl before in my entire life until I met her.* Everything about her is perfect , I can't stop thinking about her. All I do in class is stare at her and I've even subconsciously wrote on random homework assignments and tests about her and how much I love her. She is the literal embodiment of an angel and I cannot see myself with any other girl besides her. She is my ideal girl.
> 
> I spent like 4 hours writing this and plan on giving it to her soon through a friend that will keep me anonymous.
> View attachment 171716
> ...








Dear op please stop worshipping a foid who will most likely cuck you


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 23, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Aren’t you supposed to be against encouraging others to suicide?


nah


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> ill ask her out after my jaw surgery appointment and actual surgery
> 
> in the mean time I'm gonna send her love letters and everything 🥰
> 
> ...



holy fuck do you really think a GIRL knows about this "looksmaxxing" stuff and even knows what a fucking lower third is? You have WAY too high expectations from some fucking girl you probably don't even know. Falling in love with a girl just because you consider her good-looking is ridiculous. She is gonna be like wtf is this letter who tf wrote it, probably laugh at it and then forget about it. And once you ask her out she's gonna remember the letters and is gonna think youre the biggest loser ever.
Also, pics of OP now   

@Short Ugly and Brown


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 23, 2019)

Julian said:


> holy fuck do you really think a GIRL knows about this "looksmaxxing" stuff and even knows what a fucking lower third is? You have WAY too high expectations from some fucking girl you probably don't even know. Falling in love with a girl just because you consider her good-looking is ridiculous. She is gonna be like wtf is this letter who tf wrote it, probably laugh at it and then forget about it. And once you ask her out she's gonna remember the letters and is gonna think youre the biggest loser ever.


Tbh a good lower third Is really crucial to being good looking and fixing it can definitely improve ones looks by a lot


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I would happily be a friend zone because just being around her makes me feel really good for some reason idk I like her a lot



Until you find out she lost her V with Clay from the other class, who you didn't know was dating her


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2019)

Of course but OP is pretending just getting surgery for his lower third will get him the girl of his dreams, thats just being delusional as fuck. Also he's implying the upper 2/3rd part of his face is top tier already and its just his lower third holding him back as fuck.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Julian said:


> holy fuck do you really think a GIRL knows about this "looksmaxxing" stuff and even knows what a fucking lower third is? You have WAY too high expectations from some fucking girl you probably don't even know. Falling in love with a girl just because you consider her good-looking is ridiculous. She is gonna be like wtf is this letter who tf wrote it, probably laugh at it and then forget about it. And once you ask her out she's gonna remember the letters and is gonna think youre the biggest loser ever.
> Also, pics of OP now
> 
> @Short Ugly and Brown


wdym "pics of OP now?"

she won't know the letter is from me because I'm writing it anonymously and someone else is giving it to her


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> wdym "pics of OP now?"
> 
> she won't know the letter is from me because I'm writing it anonymously and *someone else is giving it to her*



how cucked can you be


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Julian said:


> Of course but OP is pretending just getting surgery for his lower third will get him the girl of his dreams, thats just being delusional as fuck. Also he's implying the upper 2/3rd part of his face is top tier already and its just his lower third holding him back as fuck.


I dont post my photos because I don't need to since I don't get girls

and yes my lower third is DEFINITELY holding me back very fucking hard everyone I Dmd told me that

I don't need you to attack me and call me ugly I already know my flaws thats why I'm paying 50k for a jaw surgery


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I dont post my photos because I don't need to since I don't get girls
> 
> and yes my lower third is DEFINITELY holding me back very fucking hard everyone I Dmd told me that
> 
> I don't need you to attack me and call me ugly I already know my flaws thats why I'm paying 50k for a jaw surgery



It isn't an attack it's just helping you out of your bluepilled and cucked world. Just some jaw surgery won't help you yes it might make your lower third look better but it's not like your life will be fixed instantly. And NO I'm NOT saying looks aren't important as hell, they are.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 23, 2019)

OP, you know what, you're not listening to any of the advice we're giving you to help you out.
So go on then, write these dumb letters and be the biggest cuck ever.
You'll then see how much of a big mistake what you're doing is after you've done it and it'll teach you a lesson to never do this gay shit again.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Julian said:


> It isn't an attack it's just helping you out of your bluepilled and cucked world. Just some jaw surgery won't help you yes it might make your lower third look better but it's not like your life will be fixed instantly. And NO I'm NOT saying looks aren't important as hell, they are.


well I'm just trying to get a girlfriend bro I just want to reach the looks threshold to do that.



Zygos4Life said:


> OP, you know what, you're not listening to any of the advice we're giving you to help you out.
> So go on then, write these dumb letters and be the biggest cuck ever.
> You'll then see how much of a big mistake what you're doing is after you've done it and it'll teach you a lesson to never do this gay shit again.


ur right bro

ill ONLY give this one to my friend to give to her and ill try to see how she reacts for the next few days (see if she's acting weird, senses its me etc) 

then ill reevaluate what to do next

I agree its creepy for a subhuman to be writing girls


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's the plan;
Either approach her in class or hand in cringe gay love letter

Get rejected to oblivion

Become shredded gymcel

Have her ask you out.

Give her this face







Scream YOLO and start doing the zyzz dance.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Here's the plan;
> Either approach her in class or hand in cringe gay love letter
> 
> Get rejected to oblivion
> ...




















Holy fuck that dude can't dance for shit. I actually spent HOURS AND HOURS perfecting my zyzz dance moves    
Now I dance alone in my room when no one is looking


----------



## currymax (Nov 23, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Your T level is lower than a newborn girl


this


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 23, 2019)

currymax said:


> this


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 23, 2019)

Hey julian,me Stacy and becky went down to the beach and got high and drunk all weekend.

What'd you do on the weekend br0?



Julian said:


> I actually spent HOURS AND HOURS perfecting my zyzz dance moves


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Hey julian,me Stacy and becky went down to the beach and got high and drunk all weekend.
> 
> What'd you do on the weekend br0?



sadcunt, I got aesthetic as fuck dancemoves now also worked out btw.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 23, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> what's your age? I swear if you're like above 15, it's completely over for you mentally speaking.


This guy is ridiculously autistic, I follow him on instagram and all his stories are just him squinting to get hunter like eyes. No offense OP but you're obviously not NT


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> This guy is ridiculously autistic, I follow him on instagram and all his stories are just him squinting to get hunter like eyes. No offense OP but you're obviously not NT


I only add people back from my school and my acc is private jfl at a random incel online saying he follows me and knows what I look like without me even posting photos of myself on Insta 

*AND I don't even have any posts on my Insta keep coping bug-eyed subhuman *

@Gudru this is like the 4th time u have came on one of my threads attacking my looks and mentioning my eye area even tho the thread wasn't even about me and even tho everyone else confirmed my eye area is good and isn't the reason why I'm here

you are just jealous I have a better eye area than you and I'm whiter, THATS IT

the chances of me ascending with this girl are high meanwhile ur likely a curry 5foot5 who is wondering if moving his lower eyelid with squinting will get rid of his dark circles and sub 30mm PFL 

keep coping with your theory on incel squintfrauding bullshit

its all about BONES and GENETICS, not making a face u dumbfuck


----------



## DoctorPMA (Nov 23, 2019)

check pm


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

DoctorPMA said:


> check pm


I just sent u another message on PM


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I only add people back from my school and my acc is private jfl at a random incel online saying he follows me and knows what I look like without me even posting photos of myself on Insta
> 
> *AND I don't even have any posts on my Insta keep coping bug-eyed subhuman *
> 
> ...


He is white with blonde blue eyes bro.
hes in same group chat with you jfl..
No one is jealous of your eye area, it's because it's obvious as fuck that you're trying to make hunter eyes with your one side of your eyes in every picture and its ridiculously autistic and normal people find it weird


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 23, 2019)

Bro srs just burn this shit and stop it. What the fuck.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> He is white with blonde blue eyes bro.
> hes in same group chat with you jfl..
> No one is jealous of your eye area, it's because it's obvious as fuck that you're trying to make hunter eyes with your one side of your eyes in every picture and its ridiculously autistic and normal people find it weird


says the guy with caved in as fuck orbitals high set eyebrows short thin bitch eyebrows short PFL and is balding at 19

don't even come at me with attacking my looks

if your looks changed with squinting then eye area surgery wouldn't exist

your just a jealous as fuck sleezeball thats a fake friend and you can't accept my eye area and my looks in general are better than yours *so you use "Squinting" as a coping skill to defend your feelings*

YOU LITERALLY made threads about me calling me a fraud meanwhile your here ugly as fuck and larping about fucking stacies

you know u are uglier than me and that your flaws aren't fixable thats why you always attack me

this is why I removed u on discord and why ill remove you on Insta now too

bye


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 23, 2019)

"That's kinda how this is: you coulda rescued me from drownin'
Now it's too late, I'm on a thousand downers now—I'm drowsy
And all I wanted was a lousy letter or a call
I hope you know I ripped all of your pictures off the wall"


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> says the guy with caved in as fuck orbitals high set eyebrows short thin bitch eyebrows short PFL and is balding at 19
> 
> don't even come at me with attacking my looks
> 
> ...



mad


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Julian said:


> mad


its just jealousy

if people saw what @toolateforme looked like he would literally become famous for being a subhuman facially

THE GUY IS LEGIT NW3 AT FUCKING 19  

All he does on discord is talk shit about me and spread rumors

he's literally just jealous he's uglier and has to use random incel phrases that no one else would know in real life to attack me


----------



## Titbot (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> its just jealousy
> 
> if people saw what @toolateforme looked like he would literally become famous for being a subhuman facially
> 
> ...


WHAT to laterforme say


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Titbot said:


> WHAT to laterforme say


hes a fucking idiot 

he literally just spams discord servers and Instagram dms saying I'm a squint fraud because it hurts his feelings to know that his bug eyes won't ever be like mine even tho my last posted pic is of me turning my fucking head at random

check ur pm @Titbot
@toolateforme fuck u dude u just sabotaged the whole harmony of this thread and now no one is responding 

never come back here again if you want to comment on something not related to the thread u egoistical jealous maniac


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 23, 2019)

she wil laugh hard on u


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 23, 2019)

good content op


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 23, 2019)

That will be passed around group chat texts for all of eternity


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> hes a fucking idiot
> 
> he literally just spams discord servers and Instagram dms saying I'm a squint fraud because it hurts his feelings to know that his bug eyes won't ever be like mine even tho my last posted pic is of me turning my fucking head at random
> 
> ...



in which sentence that im insulting your looks?
i just said you are squinting hard like aspie,it doesnt mean you are ugly its just not normal act that normal people would do
in this context it doesnt mean if you are david gandy or jordan barrett it applies same, you take exact same photos over and over again and its just really abnormal act


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Nov 23, 2019)

I added the "cherub's lyre", "your magnanimous nature", "bundle of roses on a grassy knoll" and "moral scrupulousness" part and some others. JFL at getting autistic virgins to help you write your love letter. It was pretty fun though.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I added the "cherub's lyre", "your magnanimous nature", "bundle of roses on a grassy knoll" and "moral scrupulousness" part and some others. JFL at getting autistic virgins to help you write your love letter. It was pretty fun though.


@JuicyAnimeTitties is the niggaa

he legit made it from 4th grade handwriting to college level with his revisions

love the guy no homo


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> @JuicyAnimeTitties is the niggaa
> 
> he legit made it from 4th grande handwriting to college level with his revisions
> 
> love the guy no homo


Being literate = incel trait. It was a good letter even before I changed a few things, boyo.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 23, 2019)

It took you four hours for this????


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> *I've never loved a girl before in my entire life until I met her.* Everything about her is perfect , I can't stop thinking about her. All I do in class is stare at her and I've even subconsciously wrote on random homework assignments and tests about her and how much I love her. She is the literal embodiment of an angel and I cannot see myself with any other girl besides her. She is my ideal girl.
> 
> I spent like 4 hours writing this and plan on giving it to her soon through a friend that will keep me anonymous.
> View attachment 171716
> ...


The best love letter that you can send her: "Yo slut, you is smokin' hot babe, wanna bang?" And if you're a chad then there's no way she will decline it. And if you're not a chad, she will accuse you of rape. So give it a try.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 23, 2019)

*Livestream this.*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> It took you four hours for this????


ye like 3 hours then @JuicyAnimeTitties edited it under 30 min then we talked about it other 30 min


benisblatt said:


> *Livestream this.*


I've taken photos of her in class and recorded her in class I love her that much (dm me if u don't believe for proof)

its her fault for making me obsessed with her 🥰 she did this to me now I gotta write a letter and gift card back to return the favor


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Nov 23, 2019)

You not thinking str8

If you are fully commited, I’d suggest maybe busting a nut and see if you would still do it. If yes —> inject T and if you still want to do it —> get the rope


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

Imperative said:


> You not thinking str8
> 
> If you are fully commited, I’d suggest maybe busting a nut and see if you would still do it. If yes —> inject T and if you still want to do it —> get the rope


yes I'm thinking straight bro every minute of the day she's on my mind

a few times at midnight in the past few weeks when my parents went to sleep I pretended she was there by first printing a photo of her face and taping it onto my pillow. Then I made a bed with 2 full thick sheets to put over me. Then i put on my earphones and got out my phone and listened to the video recordings i had taken of her talking in class to imitate the effect that she is talking to me (so i can hear her voice). Then i pressed my lips against the pillow and just tried to kiss my pillow as if it was her and i put my hand in a position where it seemed as if someone else (her) would playing with my dick all while listening to her voice on my phone.

THIS is the best ive felt in terms of ever masturbating and a lot better than watching porn.

I get the mental benefits of pretending im making out and sleeping with my oneitis without bothering her by asking her out in person

until i get my surgery and consult finished i wont ask her out instead ill just write this letter and masturbate to the thought of her at night

@Imperative i really like her, not just her face but her as a person


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> yes I'm thinking straight bro every minute of the day she's on my mind
> 
> a few times at midnight in the past few weeks when my parents went to sleep I pretended she was there by first printing a photo of her face and taping it onto my pillow. Then I made a bed with 2 full thick sheets to put over me. Then i put on my earphones and got out my phone and listened to the video recordings i had taken of her talking in class to imitate the effect that she is talking to me (so i can hear her voice). Then i pressed my lips against the pillow and just tried to kiss my pillow as if it was her and i put my hand in a position where it seemed as if someone else (her) would playing with my dick all while listening to her voice on my phone.
> 
> ...



Doesn’t that count as maladaptive daydreaming? Basically getting dopamine and moving like how you are in strong visions. You’re in way to deep son

I have maladaptive daydreams too but it’s me being a chad and walking down model runways and in the streets where everyone is mirin and I get good dopamine from it. Activated by listening to powerful music and from model vids where I imagine being that person jfl (mental illness)

But son, don’t send her gift cards or whatever that’s insanely cucked. Don’t do it for your dignity.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

@benisblatt check ur pm


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 23, 2019)

You've never even spoken to this girl,

What do you love about her?that's she's gl


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> You've never even spoken to this girl,
> 
> What do you love about her?that's she's gl


no I haven't really talked to her
I love her
-brown braided hair
-cute feminine voice 🥰
-big round red cheeks (facial cheeks)
-smile
-how she's smart
-way she dresses like a religious girl, she is not a slut unlike literally every other girl in my school that comes to class in yoga pants


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> -big round red cheeks (facial cheeks)


----------



## BlackBoyo (Nov 23, 2019)

Inb4 she replies with nasw


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm 99% sure she will say something along the lines of "ew, no".


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2019)

Drugs said:


> This is just pathetic


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I'm 99% sure she will say something along the lines of "ew, no".


don't break my heart already bro 😓 😓 😓


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Nov 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> don't break my heart already bro 😓 😓 😓


There's still a chance she won't though. Just don't get your hopes up. Prepare yourself emotionally to be humiliated and spited by the woman you love.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2019)

Gorilla said:


>


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 171982


Comical. XD


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 23, 2019)

Don't


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I'm 99% sure she will say something along the lines of "ew, no".


----------



## BlackPillChad (Nov 23, 2019)

This is a troll. 100%


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 23, 2019)

OP is larping confirmed


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

BlackPillChad said:


> This is a troll. 100%





rockndogs said:


> OP is larping confirmed


I have photos and videos of her that I took inside of class I've gotten my friend to get another friend to get her locker number and I've written a bunch of drafts about her

if you guys don't believe me I can post these in DMs

I really, really love this girl, I want to spend the rest of my life with her, she is my oneitis


----------



## SHARK (Nov 23, 2019)

This is what low smv men turn into. If you got girls approaching you constantly, you would see them as whores. Unfortunately males have no power and worship girls as gods since they want them so bad but that feeling is unreciprocated.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 23, 2019)

“If we were at Starbucks, I’d get you your favorite beverage”


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 23, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> “If we were at Starbucks, I’d get you your favorite beverage”


I just assume its because she's a girl and all girls like starbucks

I go there very often and its always either college dudes that want a drink or High school girls


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I only add people back from my school and my acc is private jfl at a random incel online saying he follows me and knows what I look like without me even posting photos of myself on Insta
> 
> *AND I don't even have any posts on my Insta keep coping bug-eyed subhuman *
> 
> ...


Lol what? I'm literally whiter than you you're not even European meanwhile I'm dutch. 90% of your stories were you squinting trying to fraud hunter eyes. If you don't understand how aspie that is you're just proving my point 

Btw I can already get girls, I'm fine


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I only add people back from my school and my acc is private jfl at a random incel online saying he follows me and knows what I look like without me even posting photos of myself on Insta
> 
> *AND I don't even have any posts on my Insta keep coping bug-eyed subhuman *
> 
> ...


I was literally in the IG group


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 24, 2019)

Wait so OP is a shitskin ethnic pining after a white woman?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> says the guy with caved in as fuck orbitals high set eyebrows short thin bitch eyebrows short PFL and is balding at 19
> 
> don't even come at me with attacking my looks
> 
> ...


Thanks for once again showing your severe autism.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 24, 2019)

You are more pathetic than me buddy boyo peak estrogen tbh


----------



## Britcel (Nov 24, 2019)

Fucking lol at OPs cringe autism. 

Do Not give her this letter. Ask her out in person. 

Feel free to ignore me and nuke any present or future social credibility


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Lol what? I'm literally whiter than you you're not even European meanwhile I'm dutch. 90% of your stories were you squinting trying to fraud hunter eyes. If you don't understand how aspie that is you're just proving my point
> 
> Btw I can already get girls, I'm fine
> 
> I was literally in the IG group


ur just jealous I already sent my photos in dm and my eye area was rated highly by all and no one mentioned this "squntin" or whatever you call it to as a defense mechanism for u to try to decrepit my appearance

@Gudru stop filling my thread with your spam or ill let mods know


Captainugly said:


> Wait so OP is a shitskin ethnic pining after a white woman?


she's brown haired and German, I'm black haired and middle eastern (Persian)

Im not asking her out because of her race, I live in a 82% white demographic area I wouldn't go around sending this letter to all other white girls since most act like whores and aren't even good-looking, same with ethnic girls, I would get rejected on spot because in my past I've notice they LITERALLY only go for white guys


Britcel said:


> Fucking lol at OPs cringe autism.
> 
> Do Not give her this letter. Ask her out in person.
> 
> Feel free to ignore me and nuke any present or future social credibility


whats the point of asking her out regularly?

I have nothing to offer (I'm ugly and I've never had a girlfriend because of it)

she will do the same to me, reject me

at least this way I can show her I really like her more than the average guy that would just pump and dump her and as a result she might warm up and give me a chance because she will know how much I like her


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> ur just jealous I already sent my photos in dm and my eye area was rated highly by all and no one mentioned this "squntin" or whatever you call it to cope
> 
> @Gudru stop filling my thread with your spam or ill let mods know
> 
> ...


HAHAHA tell the mods right now faggot idc  You're obviously squinting and come over mad autistic cause your entire story is filled with you squinting with your blue contacts


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

Gudru said:


> HAHAHA tell the mods right now faggot idc  You're obviously squinting and come over mad autistic cause your entire story is filled with you squinting with your blue contacts


not gonna reply to u and @toolateforme anymore, I don't do what you say just know u have lost a friend and I won't be in that group chat anymore

I really like this girl and you knowing that try to fill the thread about her with spam so I can't get advice from others

I would never do that to anyone else but each to their own


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> not gonna reply to u and @toolateforme anymore, I don't do what you say just know u have lost a friend and I won't be in that group chat anymore
> 
> I really like this girl and you knowing that try to fill the thread about her with spam so I can't get advice from others
> 
> I would never do that to anyone else but each to their own


I was never your ''friend", nobody here except of @FatJattMofo and maybe some others I could consider friends but just lol @ considering random teenagers you were in an IG group with your ''friend"


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> no one is spamming nigga, youre severely mentally fucked. _*i really am looking for how are you gonna be like after few months. probably livestream suicide tbh*_


@Lorsss @Sergeant @jefferson @Dude420 

I don't really care these two think of my looks I just have an issue that they keep filling this thread with spam and now @toolateforme is threatening me to kill myself

please tell them to talk about the thread topic and not harm my life, I find it disturbing


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 24, 2019)

nigga becomes submissive as fuck after finding out @Gudru being white prettyboy jfl

bro @Gudru mogs your eyes by 10 points, just give it up.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172468
> ...


@Lorsss @Sergeant @jefferson @Dude420

@toolateforme is still spamming unrelated info


----------



## Julian (Nov 24, 2019)

@Short Ugly and Brown Do you even read what everyone is writing. Do you even understand you're the guy acting like a retard here. Everyone mogs you by at least 3 points PSL and you think you can get a PRIME JB WHITE GIRL????? BY WRITING A LOVE LETTER LOL


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> @Lorsss @Sergeant @jefferson @Dude420
> 
> he's still spamming unrelated info


It's not spamming and he's allowed to, rent free


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

Julian said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown Do you even read what everyone is writing. Do you even understand you're the guy acting like a retard here. Everyone mogs you by at least 3 points PSL and you think you can get a PRIME JB WHITE GIRL????? BY WRITING A LOVE LETTER LOL


she's 18 and why do u keep bringing up that she's white is that important to you?

why are u guys attacking my looks don't you see my name has "ugly" in it

I'm self aware thats why I'm khhv
why are so many people replying with laughing emotes to the letter is it THAT bad?

I spent so much time with @JuicyAnimeTitties helping me and I really like her obviously I would be rejected by her so thats why I am doing a letter thats anonymous instead of an approach


----------



## Justttt (Nov 24, 2019)

INSANELY dedicated larp otherwise if real please ropemaxx ASAP


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

Justttt said:


> INSANELY dedicated larp otherwise if real please ropemaxx ASAP


its not a tarp I can send you the photos/videos I took of her in class I'm sorry I don't know why I'm so obsessed with her


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 24, 2019)

Its a larp.


----------



## RedKeyboard (Nov 24, 2019)

@Short Ugly and Brown 

In all seriousness, have you thought of buying a pheromone spray to put a drop or two on the letter? To give it a little extra kick, if you know what I'm saying.

Or if its too expensive, do NoFap for 3 days, and then sleep with the letter in your pocket or shirt, to give it some natural scent. tbh tbh


----------



## Justttt (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> its not a tarp I can send you the photos/videos I took of her in class I'm sorry I don't know why I'm so obsessed with her


I’m fine bro just take some time off this site and think about what you’re about to do. If she says no this will obviously take a toll on your mental health as it is already bad right now and might lead to suicide dead serious. Also have some pride bro, why are you going this low?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Its a larp.





Justttt said:


> INSANELY dedicated larp otherwise if real please ropemaxx ASAP


check pm


Justttt said:


> I’m fine bro just take some time off this site and think about what you’re about to do. If she says no this will obviously take a toll on your mental health as it is already bad right now and might lead to suicide dead serious. Also have some pride bro, why are you going this low?


what can I do to lessen the blow of rejection

with the amount I like her I really need some mental defense to not make me go on a 100 day cry at night streak after her potential rejection


----------



## Justttt (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> check pm
> 
> what can I do to lessen the blow of rejection
> 
> with the amount I like her I really need some mental defense to not make me go on a 100 day cry at night streak after her potential rejection


If you don’t want to get rejected just don’t give the letter at all, that is pure fairy tale shit.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> check pm
> 
> *what can I do to lessen the blow of rejection*


For your mental health do not come here after rejection, and do not make threads about her rejecting you.


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 24, 2019)

PLEASE INJECT T ASAP


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 24, 2019)

im so confused how you’re a member on this site and see no issues with posting this here, you’re just asking to be flamed and bullied


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> For your mental health do not come here after rejection, and do not make threads about her rejecting you.


why not?

this is my only coping place cuz discord has a lot of rotters unlike ppl here who just want to improve


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh MY GODNESS THIS THREAD OMG OMG I NEED YET TO READ HALF OF YOUR LETTER AND COMMENTS. JUST CAN'T HELP TO COMMENT OMG OMG XD POOR BOYO HAHAHA


----------



## pisslord (Nov 24, 2019)

Not even jfl tbqh ngl


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> Oh MY GODNESS THIS THREAD OMG OMG I NEED YET TO READ HALF OF YOUR LETTER AND COMMENTS. JUST CAN'T HELP TO COMMENT OMG OMG XD POOR BOYO HAHAHA





pisslord said:


> Not even jfl tbqh ngl


I'm young lets say if it was u and you were young like me you would get attached if you saw a girl that was your first crush and you wanted to date them


----------



## pisslord (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I'm young lets say if it was u and you were young like me you would get attached if you saw a girl that was your first crush and you wanted to date them


just coom tbh


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

pisslord said:


> just coom tbh


I don't just like her because of her looks, I like everything about her as a person


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 24, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Lol what? I'm literally whiter than you you're not even European meanwhile I'm dutch. 90% of your stories were you squinting trying to fraud hunter eyes. If you don't understand how aspie that is you're just proving my point
> 
> Btw I can already get girls, I'm fine
> 
> I was literally in the IG group


Ig group? May I join?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Ig group? May I join?


im not in that group chat anymore


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> im not in that group chat anymore


Do you have a link to join?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Do you have a link to join?


no

im truecel cuz I have to write a fucking love letter instead of actually approaching tho


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> no
> 
> im truecel cuz I have to write a fucking love letter instead of actually approaching tho


Listen to me, don't send that letter jfl


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 24, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Listen to me, don't send that letter jfl


Not in the group anymore bro


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 24, 2019)

OP to save your career on this forum pm a mod to delete thread 

if u dont delete thread bro over for PSL career son


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> OP to save your career on this forum pm a mod to delete thread
> 
> if u dont delete thread bro over for PSL career son


why?

its just a love letter and a crush, nothing more


----------



## RedKeyboard (Nov 24, 2019)

When I saw this thread, I couldn't help but think that I've seen this idea before.
>Inb4 this happens


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Nov 24, 2019)

Honestly caging so hard at how you told @Gudru , a Nordid Northwestern Euro white guy, that he is "brown-eyed ethnic subhuman" while your natural coloring is black hair, medium brown skin, and brown eyes. JFL. No amount of skin bleach and colored contacts can erase your genetic predisposition.


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 24, 2019)

The stupid argument you, gudru and toolateforme had was such a put off lol. 

Okay, where are you from? Do you consider this type of thing common in your cultural environment? 

I am no exception: I also think this letter is s death sentence. 

YOU try to be in our shoes, leave the messy love that you are feeling for a second... If I received a letter as creepy as that I honestly don't know what I'd think... Nothing good... Awful first impression... 

Your have unrealistic expectations about what's gonna happen that are based on an almost obsessive level of romanticism. 

You've been given good advice, ask her out somewhere if you have the balls but don't send this letter... 

Your emotions are acting as a veil that doesn't let you see the truth that is latent behind it... 

I'm also in love... Im also waiting to look good... I've also done stupid things like buying chocolates and prepare dinner... Don't think i don't know what it is like... Just not at that level lol. 

Im still pretty shocked, was not sure if you were trolling after seeing what you said about jacking off with her pic glued to a pilllow or smth like that. Whatever lol


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 24, 2019)

Dude..... pls don't do this.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice trick to réaction score max OP


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 24, 2019)

Holy shit she's gonna be like who's the psycho sending all these letters lol. 

Next thing we know OP is in jail


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 24, 2019)

Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe
Cringe






























Get well soon.


----------



## Julian (Nov 24, 2019)

Also this is getting better and better     







Apperently I'm an ethnic. Get rekt I'm a white as fuck boyo buddy. Cya @ Media lachlamo hhhhhhhh


----------



## pisslord (Nov 24, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> *I've never loved a girl before in my entire life until I met her.* Everything about her is perfect , I can't stop thinking about her. All I do in class is stare at her and I've even subconsciously wrote on random homework assignments and tests about her and how much I love her. She is the literal embodiment of an angel and I cannot see myself with any other girl besides her. She is my ideal girl.
> 
> I spent like 4 hours writing this and plan on giving it to her soon through a friend that will keep me anonymous.
> View attachment 171716
> ...


Jfl at your profile pic


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Honestly caging so hard at how you told @Gudru , a Nordid Northwestern Euro white guy, that he is "brown-eyed ethnic subhuman" while your natural coloring is black hair, medium brown skin, and brown eyes. JFL. No amount of skin bleach and colored contacts can erase your genetic predisposition.


I didn't call him a subhuman, he mogs me


Lifewasted said:


> Nice trick to réaction score max OP


I'm just trying to get advice regarding this girl, this isn't a larp

I've taken photos of her in class and had others in my school find out I like her by screenshotting my snapchat messages

if u want I can post proof in PM


RAITEIII said:


> Holy shit she's gonna be like who's the psycho sending all these letters lol.
> 
> Next thing we know OP is in jail


why will I go to jail what did I do wrong I just like a girl and want to forget about her by writing my feelings on a piece of paper


Bewusst said:


> Cringe
> Cringe
> Cringe
> Cringe
> ...


bro I just really have fucking bad feelings for her I can't stop thinking about her this isn't the typical me

I legit never cared about a single girl in my life before this

everytime I see her I blush I don care that everyone here calls me a subhuman and that I'm ugly and whatnot

I get that, I STILL however have feelings, and really really like this girl


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jfl at your profile pic


her skin tone is redder and her face is wider and my skin tone is Oliver and my face is narrower

and she wears school girl clothes but I usually wear goth/preppy school clothes

she would barf and slap me across the face if she ever saw this profile pic and how I play with myself to the thought of her

im just being a stupid teenager, I used to think girls are special but in reality she's just a guy on female hormones she would probably laugh at everything I've thought about her  😓 I'm such a loser


Julian said:


> Also this is getting better and better
> 
> View attachment 172660
> 
> ...


there are barely any ethnic girls in my school, I don't have a single ethnic girl in my psychology, English, or history class

there is just one thats in my science class and she's dating a 6foot chadlite

my area has plenty of white looking arabs that date outside of their race and I'm kinda the same I'm white looking persian

my incelpdom is really in relation to my height/face, I really used the race just to make the name pop I guess


----------



## Avoidant (Nov 24, 2019)

*This has got to be the faggiest, cringiest, most retarded, lowest testosterone behavior I've ever witnessed on the internet. If this isn't a larp, may god have mercy on your soul OP because when (not if) this bitch finds out it was you who wrote this, you will be reaching for the rope so fast that I can't describe it in words.*

*The cyberbullying we are doing to you here isn't even a fraction of the social ostracization and IRL torment you're going to face when your entire school mercilessly and ceaselessly tortures you for this bottom bitch soy behavior.

Please burn this gay shit ASAP and delete your account here for your own mental health.*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 24, 2019)

@n33tf1f I wasn't larping, this thread is what I'm talking about


----------



## didntreadlol (Nov 24, 2019)

not a single word of this trash 6 page thread was read
didnt read ur gay ass love letter either


----------



## n33tf1f (Nov 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> @n33tf1f I wasn't larping, this thread is what I'm talking about


just being real with u, u should literally just go up to her and talk to her.

enough with this shit please

if u shit ur pants.. well.. u shit ur pants


----------



## Halotestin (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 24, 2019)

You’re finished op. You’re a joke on this site now. When your school finds out about this, you’ll get bullied hard.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 27, 2019)

I was rereading the letter earlier today and i just straight up felt _*NAUTIOUS*_

I cant believe I wrote a whole fucking letter praising a girl just because she's hot over stuff like her brown braided hair and her big round cheeks and mouth

Reading the crap I wrote makes me want to vomit I feel just sick reading it

I'm 95% sure this letter is going into the trash, it's so soy and low T and cringe. It sounds like I'm literally worshipping her just from the tone of the way I wrote the letter.

This fairytale love letter bullshit is the wrong way to take things, it's stalkerish beta and fucking creepy. Instead I need to looksmax with jaw surgery to fix my deformed lower third and then ask her out, in the meantime I need to get to know her better.

I just need pointers on how to start talking to her guys, ie should I try to ask her for homework help in class? Should I talk to her about etc in the hallways? I get very nervous around her

Do you guys think it would be a good idea if I just asked her out to hang with me next week and if so how would I go about doing it since her and I don't know each other. @JuicyAnimeTitties @Zygos4Life


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 27, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I was rereading the letter earlier today and i just straight up felt _*NAUTIOUS*_
> 
> I cant believe I wrote a whole fucking letter praising a girl just because she's hot over stuff like her brown braided hair and her big round cheeks and mouth
> 
> ...


Finally lol I'm pro ask her out the thing is that I don't know what she looks like nor what you look like to try to guess a possible outcome. 

You don't know each other so if you hint in any way that you like her (the date) it'll all be up to ur looks lol.

I honestly think that u should try to look nice in your current state and have a great day with her talking at school or something casual to give a good impression. 
You know, like when you talk with someone and once you're done you're like energetic because you both got along nice. 

What are ur chances to do this? It's s good way to test the water and see what's up


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 27, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> Finally lol I'm pro ask her out the thing is that I don't know what she looks like nor what you look like to try to guess a possible outcome.
> 
> You don't know each other so if you hint in any way that you like her (the date) it'll all be up to ur looks lol.
> 
> ...


ill pm u pics of me and her tell me if we are in the same league etc


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 27, 2019)

tbh you guys making fun of op but at the end of the day the ideal life is being some tall white prettyboy crushing this hard on a hot stacy, then sending her this love letter and then her feeling flattered and ending up getting with her

then going through the most dopamine and serotonin fueled honeymoon of all time, fucking the shit out of her with ur 9" barrett cock feeling fulfilled that you got the girl you desired the most 

unfortunately that is just a fairy tale and op is a faggot


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 27, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> tbh you guys making fun of op but at the end of the day the ideal life is being some tall white prettyboy crushing this hard on a hot stacy, then sending her this love letter and then her feeling flattered and ending up getting with her
> 
> then going through the most dopamine and serotonin fueled honeymoon of all time, fucking the shit out of her with ur 9" barrett cock feeling fulfilled that you got the girl you desired the most
> 
> unfortunately that is just a fairy tale and op is a faggot


if I was good-looking she would love me too, I'm a KHHTV

well I don't even know her AT ALL so I can't say if she likes me or not


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 27, 2019)

Drugs said:


> This is just pathetic


----------



## Pariah (Nov 27, 2019)

Imagine having an oneitis, thats so cucked.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 27, 2019)

Oneitis is bad


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 27, 2019)

Bro please.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 27, 2019)

*Jesus Christ op! i cannot believe what i just read. 6 page of this submissive High E **pathetic* *behaviour.




*

*pray to whatever God you **believe** in so that your school doesn't find out it's you.*


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Dec 17, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> didnt read. Gay af


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> This fairytale love letter bullshit is the wrong way to take things, it's stalkerish beta and fucking creepy.


Seen, the light.


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Instead I need to looksmax with jaw surgery to fix my deformed lower third and then ask her out,.


This is also semi-cope. The looksmaxing is a legit thing. But the not addressing of the fear of directly asking girls out; and straight up jumping to looksmaxxing is a giant cope. The only solution for anxiety to ask women out; is exposure for most dudes. So hit the party scene, or whatever places it's accepted and easy to ask out girls. And go cahtup women there, to expose yourself to that thing.



Short Ugly and Brown said:


> in the meantime I need to get to know her better..


 Talking to women. I slegit strategy for dudes with chat-up anxiety.



Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I just need pointers on how to start talking to her guys, ie should I try to ask her for homework help in class? Should I talk to her about etc in the hallways? I get very nervous around her
> .


Chatup lines that work 90% of the time in social settings like a school. "Hello. What's up/how are you doing/how is your day?". My name is ...... by the way. What is your name? [handshake].
After this, you likely shoudl or can already know if she is into you or not. if she is. She will have moved her body fulling facing you, and happy to shake hands, and if she really likes how you look they usually tend to keep/hold then hand during the handshake longer then normal/common.
Then if it goes well-sih. then you can ask more stuff about her, or tells about yourself. Although question asking is often better.
I like this guy his idea. for social setting (random sreet stuff, it's a bit less applicaple).




Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Do you guys think it would be a good idea if I just asked her out to hang with me next week and if so how would I go about doing it since her and I don't know each other.


I like the idea of asking her out. But first, try to see of she is willing to chat with you anyways. Just randomly asking a chick out, makes it more high chance of rejection if that's the first thing you ask. First see if she is cool to talk with you. if she won't talk with you for a bit, she won't be cool to hang with you anyways, so no need/ude to ask that then.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Jan 15, 2020)

Mirin low inhib tho ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Selfahate (Jan 22, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> *I've never loved a girl before in my entire life until I met her.* Everything about her is perfect , I can't stop thinking about her. All I do in class is stare at her and I've even subconsciously wrote on random homework assignments and tests about her and how much I love her. She is the literal embodiment of an angel and I cannot see myself with any other girl besides her. She is my ideal girl.
> 
> I spent like 4 hours writing this and plan on giving it to her soon through a friend that will keep me anonymous.
> View attachment 171716
> ...


Its really tragic watching young BLACKPILLED incel failing at love


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 22, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Its really tragic watching young icnel failing at love


Oh if only you knew how bad it got for this kid


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 22, 2020)

Looking back on this thread is nostalgic ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 22, 2020)

baby, im dancin in da dark
listenin to my favorite larp


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 22, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Oh if only you knew how bad it got for this kid


I personally know him he has a shitter jaw then me and I m a fuking curry


----------



## FrailPaleStaleMale (Jan 22, 2020)

Did you go through with this? I'd suggest getting out while you can. Oneitis is a dangerous and sometimes fatal disease that causes lasting brain damage and excruciating pain while afflicted.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Saltner (Apr 9, 2020)

This turned out to be so bad


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 12, 2020)

No Oneitis since you're utter subhuman


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 19, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 19, 2020)

inceletto said:


> No Oneitis since you're utter subhuman


He moggs you, bruh


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 19, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> He moggs you, bruh


Yea,he asked me for bumping thats what i wrote it


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jul 19, 2020)

No way this is real


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Jul 19, 2020)

legendary thread


----------



## JustBeCurry (Jul 19, 2020)

My guy I get ethnics always go for white girls even subhuman ones but you can do better than this jfl  old news but fucking hilarious


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Sep 18, 2020)

ZHZ1773 said:


> The best love letter that you can send her: "Yo slut, you is smokin' hot babe, wanna bang?" And if you're a chad then there's no way she will decline it. And if you're not a chad, she will accuse you of rape. So give it a try.


LOL


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Sep 18, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I spent like 4 hours writing this


It’s a single sheet of paper


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 12, 2021)

i remember this thread like it was yesterday


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 12, 2021)

got a restraining order lol


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 7, 2021)

Mental illness


----------

